# Perry backer: Mitt Romney in a ‘cult,’ not a Christian



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

WASHINGTON - The pastor who introduced Texas Gov. Rick Perry at a conservative gathering Friday said rival presidential candidate *Mitt Romney* is not a Christian and is in a cult because he is a Mormon.
Robert Jeffress, the senior pastor at First Baptist Church in Dallas, made similar remarks about Romney when he ran in the 2008 campaign. Event organizers at the Values Voters Summit selected Jeffress to introduce Perry, but the Perry campaign was consulted about the choice and approved Jeffress to introduce the Texas governor.
Jeffress endorsed Perry at the event and introduced him as "a proven leader, a true conservative, and a committed follower of Christ."

Perry backer: Mitt Romney in a 'cult,' not a Christian - BostonHerald.com

---------- Post added at 15:51 ---------- Previous post was at 15:44 ----------

WASHINGTON - Former Massachusetts Governor Mitt Romney told conservative and evangelical voters today that "poisonous language doesn't advance our cause," the day after a supporter of another GOP presidential candidate described Mormonism as a cult. 
"It's never softened a single heart or changed a single mind," Romney said. "The blessings of faith carry the responsibility of civil and respectful debate."
Romney's comments at the Values Voter Summit in Washington were aimed at a conservative radio host who immediately followed him on the program, according to a spokeswoman.

Romney tells convervative voters that "poisonous language" doesn't advance their cause - Political Intelligence - A national political and campaign blog from The Boston Globe - Boston.com


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

calling mormans a cult is a real stretch


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Perry is all done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> Jeffress endorsed Perry at the event and introduced him as "a proven leader, a true conservative, and a committed follower of Christ."


Yeah, a true conservative....except for that in-state tuition for illegal aliens thing.

Trashing Mormons as a cult may have worked with George Romney, but it's not going to work with Mitt.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Baptist Pastor Defends 'Cult' Description of Mormonism, Still Backs Romney Over Obama












As Mitt Romney faces new questions about his Mormon faith, the pastor of a Baptist church who called the former Massachusetts governor's religion a "cult" said Sunday that if it came down to it, he'd still choose Romney over the current Christian occupant of the White House, President Obama.
Robert Jeffress, a senior pastor at First Baptist Church in Dallas, reignited a fire over Romney's religion -- a hot topic in the 2008 Republican primary race -- when he attended the Values Voter Summit on Friday to introduce his choice for the White House in 2012, Texas Gov. Rick Perry.

Read more: Baptist Pastor Defends 'Cult' Description Of Mormonism, Still Backs Romney Over Obama | Fox News​


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Yeah, a true conservative....except for that in-state tuition for illegal aliens thing.
> 
> Trashing Mormons as a cult may have worked with George Romney, but it's not going to work with Mitt.


Pretty sure that Jesus isn't a huge fan of the Death Penalty either...  lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

5-0 said:


> Pretty sure that Jesus isn't a huge fan of the Death Penalty either...  lol


Capital punishment is mentioned numerous times in The Bible.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Capital punishment is mentioned numerous times in The Bible.


Old Testament or New?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Perry Camp's Anti-Mormon Message

The Daily Beast has obtained a series of e-mails that show an influential evangelical activist with close ties to the Perry campaign stressing the political importance of "juxtaposing traditional Christianity to the false God of Mormonism," and calling for a "clarion call to Evangelical pastors and pews" that will be "the key to the primary" for Perry.
The activist in question is David Lane, a conservative Christian power broker who directed fundraising for Perry's August prayer rally and was reportedly among the leading voices in the evangelical community lobbying for the Texas governor to jump into the 2012 race. The e-mail thread-which took place over the past two weeks and includes discussion of both campaign strategy and Christian theology-was between Lane and Dick Bott, who heads Bott Radio Network, a self-described "leader in the development of Christian talk radio."

Perry Camp


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

5-0 said:


> Old Testament or New?


Both, actually. This article sums it up quite well, in case anyone is interested.
http://www.theologyonline.com/DEATH.HTML

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Imagine any politican feeling its ok to openly call Islam a cult or say anything disparaging . Why is it always ok to bash on Catholisicsm and Christianity or Mormonism?


----------

